# benchmark of loggers



## Mr.Suckelfass (Aug 22, 2010)

Hi fellows,

here in germany wie can look about a tv serie "heli logging" about logging in vancouver island canada.
In the last broadcast, we can see, about a benchmark for canadian loggers.
In this questionary the loggers are asked about job safety, equipment, work plan, falling etc.

Where i can look at this benchmark for loggers in the internet?

Excuse my terrible english


----------



## 2dogs (Aug 22, 2010)

Try looking up Canadian logging standards.
Or here http://www.loggingsafety.com/lsr-chain.htm
Or maybe here http://www.worksafebc.com/
Or youtube.com


----------



## alex1989 (Aug 28, 2010)

that´s not what he´s looking for. in this tv show they said all loggers are tested each month by their boss. 
for doing this the boss has a sheet from the gouvernment with things he has to check and if a logger doesn´t get at least 170 of 200 points in this test hes not aloud to work any longer in the forest.
mr.suckelfass is looking for this sheet because in germany they do not used to do something like this. hope you know now what he mean


----------



## hammerlogging (Aug 28, 2010)

That is the on-site audit, which is part of the worksafe BC program. How it is being administered by the boss may be voluntary but I think its all part of the same program. There are a few BC fallers on here that will know for sure.


----------



## Mr.Suckelfass (Aug 28, 2010)

alex1989 said:


> that´s not what he´s looking for. in this tv show they said all loggers are tested each month by their boss.
> for doing this the boss has a sheet from the gouvernment with things he has to check and if a logger doesn´t get at least 170 of 200 points in this test hes not aloud to work any longer in the forest.
> mr.suckelfass is looking for this sheet because in germany they do not used to do something like this. hope you know now what he mean



thanks


----------



## Dayto (Aug 28, 2010)

Search the B.C fallers Handbook .. It will have what you wanna know.


----------



## alex1989 (Aug 30, 2010)

hi looked thru the guide book but cant find what we are looking for...


----------

